# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Iedereen kan eigen EPD inzien' - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://nt2.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=9gf9fNmleOsJ&imgurl=www.nrc.nl/multimedia/archive/00196/patientendossier_196481e.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
NRC Handelsblad
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*&#39;Iedereen kan eigen EPD inzien&#39;*
*Blik op Nieuws - 3 uur geleden*
Den Haag - Iedere patiënt kan straks zijn eigen elektronisch patiëntendossier (EPD) inzien via zijn eigen computer. Ook kan iedereen deze gegevens zelf opslaan en uitprinten. Dit benadrukte minister Klink donderdag 22 januari tijdens een debat in de *...*
Anne van der Veen Gezondheidsnet
De haast met het EPD komt de zorg niet ten goede NRC Handelsblad
Volkskrant - Algemeen Dagblad - NU.nl - Blog.nl
*alle 167 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## DirkjeA

Over niet al te lange tijd krijgen we dus het EPD, waar niet alleen alle medische organisaties inzage in hebben, maar ook de zorgverzekeraars. Dat die geen misbruik mogen maken, en niet zomaar van de mogelijkheid gebruik mogen maken om iemands EPD in te zien, op straffe van "name and shame" en geldboetes, vind ik toch wel een gevaarlijk idee. Waarom zou een zorgverzekeraar inzicht moeten hebben? Als ze er toch niet in mogen kijken om iemands aanvraag te beoordelen, vraag ik me af welke andere redenen er voor hen zouden kunnen zijn om in je EPD te kijken. En wie controleert het of er inzage is geweest? Straks ga je op vakantie naar Amerika en kom je er niet in, omdat je b.v. HIV positief bent, of omdat je b.v. medicinale marihuana gebruikt, of omdat je methadon krijgt voorgeschreven. Dit zijn zomaar een paar situaties die ik kan bedenken. Heb ik een vertrouwelijk gesprek met mijn huisarts omdat ik overspannen ben, of omdat ik ga scheiden, heb ik een geslachtsziekte omdat ik mij prostitueer, ik noem maar wat, kan mijn tandarts dat dan ook lezen wanneer ik bij hem ben om een kies te laten vullen?
Ik weet wel dat je in een brief kon aangeven dat dat je tegen was en niet mee wilde doen, alleen ben ik bang dat wanneer je dat doet, je buiten het systeem gaat vallen dat straks schering en inslag gaat worden en er inderdaad makkelijker fouten gaan optreden. Een van de redenen om het EPD in te voeren is het voorkomen van fouten en missers.
Het is nu wegens de veiligheid van privacy nog even uitgesteld, maar reken er maar op dat we er straks aan moeten geloven. Ik ben het nog niet met mezelf eens of ik er voor of tegen ben (dat is erg zwart-wit) maar ik zal toch wel heel kritisch naar een en ander blijven kijken, want misbruik is makkelijker gemaakt dat die te voorkomen.
Ik ben benieuwd hoe anderen hier over denken.
groet
Dirkje

----------

